# Wie günstig darf ein Notebook zum Spielen sein?



## PCGH_Manu (24. März 2017)

*Wie günstig darf ein Notebook zum Spielen sein?*

Tach zusammen,

in der 06/2017 werden wir günstige Notebooks abhandeln, da wir ansonsten nur Teile ab 2.000 Euro testen. Ich möchte diesmal gut unter 1.000 bleiben.

Ich möchte daher gerne von euch als NB-Zocker wissen, wo eure Schmerzgrenzen liegen in Sachen Preis (oben) und in Sachen FPS (unten).

Beispiele: 
Notebooks gibt es bereits mit einer 940M ab ca. 500 Euro. Darauf laufen aber nur ältere Kamellen einigermaßen flüssig. Ist die GPU-Nische für euch überhaupt interessant? (Notebooks im Preisvergleich)

Eine GTX 1050 (Ti) gibt es bereits ab ca. 900 Euro. Erst ab hier ist an so manches AAA-Spiel überhaupt erst zu denken. Ist das ein interessanter Kompromiss?

Bitte keine "Ich zock nur mit GTX 1080 SLI Notebook"-Kommentare. Hier geht es um genügsamere Bedürfnisse 

Danke & Gruß
Manu


----------



## NatokWa (24. März 2017)

*AW: Wie gÃ¼nstig darf ein Notebook zum Spielen sein?*

Hatte bisher ein ASUS Lappy mit nem I3 und ner 540m das vor knapp 4 Jahren mal 400€ gekostet hat . Aufgerüstet mit ner SSD und nem 2. Speicherriegel (Diese verdammte Krankheit in Lappy's ständig nur EINEN Riegel ein zu bauen ist zum Brocken würgen) konnte das Teil (dank 720P Display) selbst sachen wie WoW mit niedrigen Details zum 
laufen bringen .... aber nicht gut genug das meine Frau damit neben mir hocken wollte um MIT mr WoW zu spielen während ich den Rechner in der Sig als Unterbau habe ..... 
Habe mit jetzt nen Lappy mit 1070 für 1600€ Geschoßen der noch geliefert werden muss ..... DAS ist meine absolute Obergrenze für nen Lappy .... aber auch kein Sparrer für unter 1000€ .... die Dinger sind nicht wirkjlich für Zocker geeignet finde ich ... da ist jeder kleine ITX + FHD Moni oft zum gleichen Preis doppelt so Stark ....


----------



## Research (24. März 2017)

*AW: Wie gÃ¼nstig darf ein Notebook zum Spielen sein?*

Auch gerne mal gucken was vernünftig konfigurierte iGP/APUs können.
Gerade die AMDs werden von low end Ram gebremst.
Oder schlechter Kühlung, so das dass TDP-Limit nicht ausgeschöpft werden kann.

Und bitte Spielen definieren.

Dota/LoL/CS und Co sind jetzt ned so leistungshungrig.
Das kein SC da flüssig läuft sollte klar sein.
Gerne mit Vergleich zu Desktop Hardware.


----------



## seahawk (24. März 2017)

*AW: Wie gÃ¼nstig darf ein Notebook zum Spielen sein?*

Ich sehe die Grenze so um 1000 Euro. Habe gerade einen Lenovo Legion Y520 für meine Frau geschossen und bin echt angetan was der so leistet. (vorher diente ihr ein Acer Acer Aspire V3-571G mit i5-3210M und Geforce GT640M allerdings nur mit 1366x768 Display) Für was sie spielt (PoE, Grim Dawn, manche Lego) reichte der gute 4 Jahre.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (25. März 2017)

*AW: Wie günstig darf ein Notebook zum Spielen sein?*

Die Idee finde ich gut 

Grundsätzlich ist mir zum zocken bei Laptops eine niedrige Auflösung mit hohen Details lieber als Full HD und alle Einstellungen auf low.

Zum flüssigen Spielen sind auch bei einem Laptop ~45 fps ganz gut, unter 35 fps sollte es keinesfalls sinken.

Es wäre gut, wenn ihr euch mal im Preisbereich von 500 bis 850 € umschauen könnt und testet, was die Geräte so drauf haben.

Auf meinem Dell mit ner eher dürftigen NVS 5400M laufen in 720p Spiele wie Dirt Rallye, Tomb Raider und Dragon Age bei mittleren Details immer noch flüssig < 40 fps, wobei das evtl auch von der starken CPU, der SSD  und dem RAM mit begünstigt wird.


----------



## steffen2891 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Wie günstig darf ein Notebook zum Spielen sein?*

Ich habe mir ein Acer F15 mit Kaby-Lake i5 Dualcore+HT und GTX 950m geholt, für ca. 750. Darauf laufen die Moba Titel wie Dota 2 und HotS sowie CS Go. 8 GB Ram + 2 SSDs.


----------



## DaXXes (25. März 2017)

*AW: Wie günstig darf ein Notebook zum Spielen sein?*

Weil ich ein Notebook eher selten benötige, habe ich immer noch einen alten Asus K52J mit i3 390M + GTX 550M + 1366*768 Display im Bestand.
Nachgerüstet mit einer 180 GB SSD und 8 GB RAM (Serie war 1 Riegel mit 4 GB) ist das Gerät selbst heute noch ganz flott unterwegs.

Highend-Titel wie Battlefield oder GTA V kann man damit freilich nicht zocken, für ne Runde Need for Speed ist das Ding aber gut zu gebrauchen.


----------



## fotoman (25. März 2017)

*AW: Wie günstig darf ein Notebook zum Spielen sein?*

Sind die sonstigen Werte des Laptop für den Artikel vollkommen irrelevant? Wer den Laptop nur im Auto transportiert und dann in der Ferienwohnung (kann auch die Wohnung der Großeltern sein) oder auf der Lan-Party nutzt, wird wohl komplett andere Anforderungen haben wie jemand, der den Laptop als Schüler oder als sowohl mobil zum Arbeiten nutzt und auch daruf spielt (mobil oder mit Stromanschluiss?).

Aber so Dinge wie Displaagröße/-Qualität (für mich käme niemals ein Laptop ohne non-glare IPS-Panel in Frage), Gewicht, Ram/SSD Ausstattung (ein Laptop mit HDD ist für mich nur noch bei 200% stationärem Einsatz akzeptabel) und Akkulaufzeit sind bei mir für einen Laptop genauso wichtig wie die Nutzbarkeit für exakt die "Anwendungen", die ich nutzen will.

Und schon bin ich doch glatt bei exakt den Spielen (oder schon nur der Spielekategorie), die ich persönlich spielen wollte.  Bei den paar Spielen, die ich selber noch spiele, reicht mir mein 12,5" Lenovo x220 mit der IGP des i5-2540M aus. Auf einem 12,5" Laptop, den ich gelegentlich zum Spielen nutze, wäre ich eher bereit, den Detailgrad runter zu schalten wie bei einem 17" Boliden, der auch zu Hause mein einziger Rechner ist und der vieleicht sogar ein 4K-Display hat. Letzteres gilt auch für den Stusi-Laptop, deer zu Hause am großen Monitor hängt.

Sprich, für mich ist die Fragestellung genau falsch herum.
Es sollte nocht lauten "Wie günstig darf ein Notebook zum Spielen sein" sondern "was kann ich auf einem aktuellen (?) Laptop für X Euro an Spieleperformance erwarten. Das dann vieleicht noch aufgeteilt in die drei "Klassen" 12-13,3", 15" und 17" (jeweil je Preisbereich, z.B. <=500 Euro, 500-800 Euro und darüber.

Auf Klötzchengrafik (1366x768 bei 15,6"), wie es die ersten Geräte in der Auflistung bieten, würde ich selbst dann verzichten, wenn ich nur Minecraft oder Tetris spielen wollte (wenn das mit 4 GB Ram überhaupt brauchbar läuft).


----------



## PCGH_Manu (26. März 2017)

*AW: Wie günstig darf ein Notebook zum Spielen sein?*



fotoman schrieb:


> Sprich, für mich ist die Fragestellung genau falsch herum.
> Es sollte nocht lauten "Wie günstig darf ein Notebook zum Spielen sein" sondern "was kann ich auf einem aktuellen (?) Laptop für X Euro an Spieleperformance erwarten. Das dann vieleicht noch aufgeteilt in die drei "Klassen" 12-13,3", 15" und 17" (jeweil je Preisbereich, z.B. <=500 Euro, 500-800 Euro und darüber.



Die Notebooks brauche ich nicht in Display-Größe einordnen, da es jede Größe in jeder Preiskategorie gibt. 

Ich frage eben so herum, ob hier überhaupt jemand auf einem NB für 500 Euro neu noch zockt. Oder ob selbst Overwatch und CS:GO auf nem 2.000-Euro-Teil mit 200 Fps gespielt wird  Klar interessiert mich die Spieleleistung auf Geräten unterhalb einer GTX 1050. Aber euch auch?


----------



## NatokWa (26. März 2017)

*AW: Wie günstig darf ein Notebook zum Spielen sein?*

Ich denke für die Frage ist HIER das falsche Forum ..... schließlich trifft man in einem HARDWARE Forum eher diejenigen die sich NICHT mit Low-End zufrieden geben .
Würdest du die Frage in einem GAMING Forum (wie z.b. drüben bei PCGames) o.ä. stellen , dürfte das Ergebnis/die resonanz völlig anders aussehen .


----------



## ThoSta (26. März 2017)

*AW: Wie günstig darf ein Notebook zum Spielen sein?*

Habe seit rund 2 Jahren den V5 573g. War damals ein absoluter P/L Hammer mit i7 u, 850m, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD, FHD IPS und bis zu 8h Akkulaufzeit für 720€.
Für unterwegs oder im Sommer im Garten um Warthunder oder ähnliches zu Zocken vollkommen ausreichend.
Die neue GPU Generation ist aber wohl noch etwas zu jung für richtige Schnäppchen.


----------



## fotoman (26. März 2017)

*AW: Wie günstig darf ein Notebook zum Spielen sein?*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Die Notebooks brauche ich nicht in Display-Größe einordnen, da es jede Größe in jeder Preiskategorie gibt.


Dann ist Deine obige Liste wohl unvollständig. Mit 14" kommt ich auf min. 600 Euro (wie bei dem ersten sinnvollen 15" Gerät), mit 13,3" auf min. 770 Euro. Dafür bekommt man als 17" Garät schon einiges mehr an Leistung.

Wenn ich dann noch bedenke, dass ich auf einem 13,3" FullHD Laptop eher die Auflösung zum Spielen herunter schalten würde wie auf einem 17" FullHD Gerät, macht für mich die Einordnung durchaus Sinn.

Oder man testet, völlig unabhängig von verfügbaren Geräten, nur die CPU- und GPU-Performance bei Spielen. Selbst da wäre für mich zumindest eine Einteilung nach Spieleklassen sinnvoll, falls es da heutzutage in Sachen der benötigten Leistung noch Unterschiede gibt und das Eure Leserschaft überhaupt interessiert.


----------



## seahawk (27. März 2017)

*AW: Wie günstig darf ein Notebook zum Spielen sein?*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Die Notebooks brauche ich nicht in Display-Größe einordnen, da es jede Größe in jeder Preiskategorie gibt.
> 
> Ich frage eben so herum, ob hier überhaupt jemand auf einem NB für 500 Euro neu noch zockt. Oder ob selbst Overwatch und CS:GO auf nem 2.000-Euro-Teil mit 200 Fps gespielt wird  Klar interessiert mich die Spieleleistung auf Geräten unterhalb einer GTX 1050. Aber euch auch?



Ich fände es schon interessant, eigentlich spannender als die dicken 17" Gaming Laptops mit 1080ern drinne.


----------



## Bartmensch (27. März 2017)

*AW: Wie günstig darf ein Notebook zum Spielen sein?*

Gaming Notebook?
Ich habe bisher nur Notebooks genutzt, deren Grafikkarten zum Spielen von nur alten Games taugten.
Sprich maximal Strategiespiele oder 3 D Spiele in den frühen 2000er Jahren.
Für alles andere haben ich meine Desktop PCs.
Vor allem weil man eben an der Hardware selber schrauben kann.
Und durch die modulare Bauweise kann ein gutes Gehäuse sehr lange Zeit genutzt werden.
Alles Gründe, die gegen einen Gaming Laptop sprechen.
Zumal man die Leistung eben auch sehr gut bezahlen muss.
Bei mir heißt es also: Gaming nur auf dem PC, Laptop nur für alles andere und gaaaanz wenig Spielen...


----------



## JinuHunter (27. März 2017)

*AW: Wie günstig darf ein Notebook zum Spielen sein?*

Find ich sehr gut, dass auch mal günstigere Laptops getestet werden. 
Da mein eigener Laptop schon seit längerer Zeit zum alten Eisen gehört (Core 2 Duo @ 2,26Ghz , HD 3430m ) ist die Leistung natürlich bescheiden.
Was die Spieleleistung angeht würde ich sagen, dass Spiele die schnelle Reaktionen erfordern (LoL) schon mindestens 40-60 FPS haben sollten, bei anderen Sachen wie Anno 1404 sind 15-20 FPS eigentlich auch noch ok.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr ein paar Laptops mit iGPUs testen würdet, vielleicht noch Vergleichswerte von älteren Modellen (falls vorhanden).
Würde in meinem Fall sagen so 700-800€ wäre die Grenze, wobei die Ausstattung (mattes Display, SSD ... ) das Budget hauptsächlich nach oben treiben würde.

Grüße,
JinuHunter


----------



## -Neo- (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wie günstig darf ein Notebook zum Spielen sein?*

Aufgrund dessen, dass ich mir selbst so ein Teil (siehe signatur) zugelegt habe, muss ich sagen, halte ich den hier 
Acer Aspire V15 Nitro BE VN7-593G-73HP Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
für so ziemlich die beste Lösung zwischen Preis und Leistung. Viel niedriger würde ich abhängig davon was gezockt wird allerdings nicht mehr gehen wenn er etwas durchhalten soll


----------



## megaSPEED89 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Wie günstig darf ein Notebook zum Spielen sein?*

Bei mir ist es auch so wie bei Bartmensch. Ich habe ein Acer Switch Alpha 12 mit nem i5 und der Intel HD 520. Die reicht für WC III, HoM V, Spellforce oder Ori and the Blind Forest in max Details, MOBA wie HotS oder DotA2 oder gar LotRO laufen auch ganz brauchbar, hier aber mit Abstrichen in der Auflösung.

EDIT:  Das NB nen Post über mir ist ja wirklich klasse, ne SSD nachgerüstet und fertig ist der Lack.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (29. März 2017)

*AW: Wie günstig darf ein Notebook zum Spielen sein?*

So. Danke euch für das Feedback. Also ganz uninteressant scheint mir die Kategorie unter 1.000 Euro nicht zu sein. Daher nimmt bitte an der folgenden Umfrage teil:
Welche (eher) günstigen Notebooks interessieren euch am ehesten?

Danke
Manu


----------

